# Router Insert - Interested?



## Dibs-h

We had a bit of Group Buy last year (I think). It was a laser cut insert in either Aluminium or Mild Steel with accompanying rings\discs. CityLink certainly loved me - with the number of packages.

The insert was as follows,







The full details can be found at router-table-insert-t3783-195.html

but that's Page 14 of 39 - so you really need to be a sucker for punishment! A summary of what we did last time is as follows,

- 2 types. 1 Aluminum (8mm plate & 3mm rings) and 1 M\S (6mm plate & 3mm rings). 
- AL rings can be used with M\S plate. 
- 3 rings" to be supplied, 30mm inner hole, 50mm inner hole & 0 hole (referred to as disc). 
- 12"x9" plate with 90mm hole in the middle - 3.1mm deep shoulder stepping up to 110mm. Allowing 3mm thick, 110mm dia rings\discs to be used. 

The rings\discs ended up being a really good interference fit.

In usual UKW style - no pictures means it never happened - so here's some we made earlier -











We did almost 50 sets last time. I don't expect the same number this time so pricing might be a smidge higher.

Any interest? Those who bought last time can comment on how good\bad\indifferent they turned out. :lol: 

Dibs


----------



## Jensmith

How much are we looking at price wise?


----------



## Dibs-h

Last time it was 

AL - £18.26
M\S - 11.70 

plus about £6 for delivery by CityLink.

This time it will depend on the numbers. At this point it's merely expressions of interest, based on which the laser cutters & machine can quote and then take it from there.

Dibs


----------



## marcros

Dibs

I am interested. I would prefer aluminium.


----------



## Daven

I had a mild steel one from last year and it is great - well worth it ;-)

Dave


----------



## Jensmith

At that price I'd be interested. Not sure which to go for though. What's the pro's and con's?


----------



## Orcamesh

Hi Dibs

I'd like one please!

I've just measured my plastic one and it is 307x229x6mm, so it is 2mm longer. I am hoping that this is not a major issue and can be fixed somehow. I guess I couldn't get one made to 307mm long just for me?

So for me the mild steel one would be best and also because I have mini-magnets in each corner of the recess in my table. 

I guess the price you quoted is not including postage?

Either way, I'd still love one!

cheers
Steve


----------



## Orcamesh

D'oh! Sorry I just read your other post about the delivery cost.


----------



## studders

Yes please - Aluminium.


----------



## cutting42

Yes Please - Ali as well.


----------



## sometimewoodworker

Jensmith":17bepsdp said:


> At that price I'd be interested. Not sure which to go for though. What's the pro's and con's?


I have both from last time: cons withe the Aluminium is that it can leave marks on the wood and it is thicker at the edges than the plastic ones. pro's: it lighter.


sometimewoodworker":17bepsdp said:


> Here is the detail from the MLCS plate I have got.


It's the same as the Trend etc.
the thread https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/router-table-insert-t3783-30.html has lots more detail.

The Steel plate pro's: is the same thickness as the Plastic ones (near enough) so fits in the same recess. Cons: heaver, and needs treatment to prevent rust (past wax may work)


----------



## Daven

sometimewoodworker":3tv4oamb said:


> The Steel plate pro's: is the same thickness as the Plastic ones (near enough) so fits in the same recess. Cons: heaver, and needs treatment to prevent rust (past wax may work)



I dipped mine in Carrs metal blacking from Chronos. Makes is smell a bit for a while but has worked quite well. I do wipe in down with oil once in a while as well.

Dave


----------



## shipbadger

Hi,
I'm interested in a steel version.

Tony Comber


----------



## Dibs-h

*Steel*
1. Orcamesh
2. shipbadger

*Aluminium*
1. Cutting42
2. Studders
3. Marcros

*Either*
1.??

Add your name to the above list please.

Dibs


----------



## Mark A

Hi Dibs

Put me down for an aluminium plate please. Just finished making my new router table and fence this morning, mounted my router and my Dakota plate is sagging by about an 1/8" #-o 

(added to the list)


Dibs-h":30mkh0p5 said:


> *Steel*
> 1. Orcamesh
> 2. shipbadger
> 
> *Aluminium*
> 1. Cutting42
> 2. Studders
> 3. Marcros
> 4. Mark Aspin
> 
> *Either*
> 1.??
> 
> Add your name to the above list please.
> 
> Dibs



Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Jensmith

I think I'll go for the aluminium one.


----------



## Alex

Hi Dibs

Put me down for two steel plate please. 

(added to the list)


Dibs-h":3mecmb8r said:


> *Steel*
> 1. Orcamesh
> 2. shipbadger
> 3. 2 x Alex
> *Aluminium*
> 1. Cutting42
> 2. Studders
> 3. Marcros
> 4. Mark Aspin
> 5. Jensmith
> *Either*
> 1.??
> 
> Add your name to the above list please.
> 
> Dibs


Stuck your name on for you Jensmith.
Cheers,
Alex


----------



## clk230

steel one please 

Oscar


----------



## studders

Dibs-h":3dgfo1ue said:


> *Steel*
> 1. Orcamesh
> 2. shipbadger
> 3. 2 x Alex
> 4. clk230
> *Aluminium*
> 1. Cutting42
> 2. Studders
> 3. Marcros
> 4. Mark Aspin
> 5. Jensmith
> *Either*
> 1.??
> 
> Add your name to the above list please.
> 
> Dibs


----------



## Dibs-h

Dibs-h":2n3k9qtm said:


> *Steel*
> 1. Orcamesh
> 2. shipbadger
> 3. Alex
> 4. Alex
> 5. clk230
> 
> *Aluminium*
> 1. Cutting42
> 2. Studders
> 3. Marcros
> 4. Mark Aspin
> 5. Jensmith
> 
> *Either*
> 1.??
> 
> Add your name to the above list please.
> 
> Dibs


----------



## Jamesc

Put me down for a steel one please.



Dibs-h":r875pxmj said:


> Dibs-h":r875pxmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Steel*
> 1. Orcamesh
> 2. shipbadger
> 3. Alex
> 4. Alex
> 5. clk230
> 6. JamesC
> 
> *Aluminium*
> 1. Cutting42
> 2. Studders
> 3. Marcros
> 4. Mark Aspin
> 5. Jensmith
> 
> *Either*
> 1.??
> 
> Add your name to the above list please.
> 
> Dibs
Click to expand...


----------



## JIJ

Can you put me down for a steel one please.



Dibs-h":3dbl87vd said:


> Dibs-h":3dbl87vd said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Steel*
> 1. Orcamesh
> 2. shipbadger
> 3. Alex
> 4. Alex
> 5. clk230
> 6. JamesC
> 7. James J
> 
> *Aluminium*
> 1. Cutting42
> 2. Studders
> 3. Marcros
> 4. Mark Aspin
> 5. Jensmith
> 
> *Either*
> 1.??
> 
> Add your name to the above list please.
> 
> Dibs
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## fluffflinger

Steel for me please



Dibs-h":zewisj4p said:


> Dibs-h":zewisj4p said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Steel*
> 1. Orcamesh
> 2. shipbadger
> 3. Alex
> 4. Alex
> 5. clk230
> 6. JamesC
> 7. James J
> 8. Fluffflinger
> 
> *Aluminium*
> 1. Cutting42
> 2. Studders
> 3. Marcros
> 4. Mark Aspin
> 5. Jensmith
> 
> *Either*
> 1.??
> 
> Add your name to the above list please.
> 
> Dibs
Click to expand...

[/quote][/quote]


----------



## cutting42

Hiya

Going to move my selection to steel please



Dibs-h":3vgxuij4 said:


> Dibs-h":3vgxuij4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Steel*
> 1. Orcamesh
> 2. shipbadger
> 3. Alex
> 4. Alex
> 5. clk230
> 6. JamesC
> 7. James J
> 8. Fluffflinger
> 9. cutting42
> 
> *Aluminium*
> 1. Studders
> 2. Marcros
> 3. Mark Aspin
> 4. Jensmith
> 
> *Either*
> 1.??
> 
> Add your name to the above list please.
> 
> Dibs
Click to expand...


----------



## MickCheese

cutting42":33wtpfgs said:


> Hiya
> 
> Going to move my selection to steel please
> 
> 
> 
> Dibs-h":33wtpfgs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dibs-h":33wtpfgs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Steel*
> 1. Orcamesh
> 2. shipbadger
> 3. Alex
> 4. Alex
> 5. clk230
> 6. JamesC
> 7. James J
> 8. Fluffflinger
> 9. cutting42
> 10. MickCheese
> 
> *Aluminium*
> 1. Studders
> 2. Marcros
> 3. Mark Aspin
> 4. Jensmith
> 
> *Either*
> 1.??
> 
> Add your name to the above list please.
> 
> Dibs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Steel for me please

Mick


----------



## Dibs-h

Dibs-h":1l2h04gf said:


> *Steel*
> 1. Orcamesh
> 2. shipbadger
> 3. Alex
> 4. Alex
> 5. clk230
> 6. JamesC
> 7. James J
> 8. Fluffflinger
> 9. cutting42
> 10. MickCheese
> 
> *Aluminium*
> 1. Studders
> 2. Marcros
> 3. Mark Aspin
> 4. Jensmith
> 
> *Either*
> 1.??



Any more for anymore? 

Are the 4 for aluminium interested in "changing" to Steel, if we don't get 10 wanting Aluminum? 

Dibs


----------



## marcros

Dibs-h":21gxcvuz said:


> Any more for anymore?
> 
> Are the 4 for aluminium interested in "changing" to Steel, if we don't get 10 wanting Aluminum?
> 
> Dibs



Dibs, i would prefer Aluminium- even if it means waiting for a long time.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Dibs-h

Cool. I've asked for a quote for 10 of each type, with a "blank" (i.e. no hole) disc, one with a 30mm hole and one with a 50mm hole. Also included the pair of discs that, together allow you to use router bushes.

Should have something back end of this week.

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## studders

Dibs-h":1uivwp6p said:


> Are the 4 for aluminium interested in "changing" to Steel, if we don't get 10 wanting Aluminum?
> 
> Dibs


If it makes things easier then I'm OK with that.


----------



## Mark A

Dibs-h":3jx2kbsh said:


> Are the 4 for aluminium interested in "changing" to Steel, if we don't get 10 wanting Aluminum?



I'll change to steel if it makes it easier.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Dibs-h

Dibs-h":1cgijd69 said:


> *Steel*
> 1. Orcamesh
> 2. shipbadger
> 3. Alex
> 4. Alex
> 5. clk230
> 6. JamesC
> 7. James J
> 8. Fluffflinger
> 9. cutting42
> 10. MickCheese
> 
> *Aluminium*
> 1. Studders *
> 2. Marcros
> 3. Mark Aspin *
> 4. Jensmith
> 
> *Either*
> 1.??
> 
> * - flexible if need be.



I'm not changing anyone at the moment - just noting what flexibility exists, if any.

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## studders

So long as there's none in the Plate.


----------



## Dibs-h

studders":15pf5gn0 said:


> So long as there's none in the Plate.



Now there's an idea! You fancy one that bounces? I could even have it look like Aluminium. :lol: :lol:


----------



## studders

Dibs-h":2pqhiiip said:


> studders":2pqhiiip said:
> 
> 
> 
> So long as there's none in the Plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's an idea! You fancy one that bounces? I could even have it look like Aluminium. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


A most generous offer but, No thanks - already got a Plastic one that does that.


----------



## luciano45

hi,
I'm interested if you can participate in a steel plate.
Do you know how much it costs? and ships in Italy?
Thank you for your time
luciano


----------



## Dibs-h

luciano45":6h322fhi said:


> hi,
> I'm interested if you can participate in a steel plate.
> Do you know how much it costs? and ships in Italy?
> Thank you for your time
> luciano



Hi Luciano

Prices we paid last time - router-insert-interested-t54884.html - Post Nbr3. 

Post Nbr 1 also has the pictures. I would expect the prices to be a little higher this time as we are unlikely to achieve the 40 or so sets we had made last time.

I shipped 2 steel plates to Japan last time and that cost around £50 - so would expect shipping to Italy for 1 plate to be less, maybe £25. I'll see if I have the dimensions and weight written down somewhere and see what the actual shipping would be.

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## Hobbyshop

Dibs-h":2mf4t3yk said:


> *Steel*
> 1. Orcamesh
> 2. shipbadger
> 3. Alex
> 4. Alex
> 5. clk230
> 6. JamesC
> 7. James J
> 8. Fluffflinger
> 9. cutting42
> 10. MickCheese
> 11. Hobbyshop
> 
> *Aluminium*
> 1. Studders *
> 2. Marcros
> 3. Mark Aspin *
> 4. Jensmith
> 
> *Either*
> 1.??
> 
> * - flexible if need be.



I would be interested. Steel please.


----------



## Dibs-h

luciano45":3nav6vnw said:


> hi,
> I'm interested if you can participate in a steel plate.
> Do you know how much it costs? and ships in Italy?
> Thank you for your time
> luciano



Luciano

Just found the weight\dimensions from last time and based on 5kg for a steel plate and the following dimensions (4cm x 46cm x 33cm) the shipping via DHL (2-3 days) works out at about £17 to Italy.

HIH

Dibs


----------



## luciano45

Hi Dibs,
thank you very much, ok for me as a steel plate
regards
luciano
Ps. How do I pay?


----------



## studders

luciano45":2irookj2 said:


> Ps. How do I pay?



Send me the cash, I'll see he gets it.


----------



## Dibs-h

studders":16nyze8k said:


> luciano45":16nyze8k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. How do I pay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send me the cash, I'll see he gets it.
Click to expand...


Yeah - don't forget the admin fee that Studders will be charging and the handling fee. :lol: :lol: 

Seriously - Luciano, will let you know what's we have exact numbers and pricing.

Regards

Dibs


----------



## furyjohn

I'm in for a steel one.



Dibs-h":4zcepoqn said:


> *Steel*
> 1. Orcamesh
> 2. shipbadger
> 3. Alex
> 4. Alex
> 5. clk230
> 6. JamesC
> 7. James J
> 8. Fluffflinger
> 9. cutting42
> 10. MickCheese
> 11. Hobbyshop
> 12. FuryJohn
> 
> *Aluminium*
> 1. Studders *
> 2. Marcros
> 3. Mark Aspin *
> 4. Jensmith
> 
> *Either*
> 1.??
> 
> * - flexible if need be


----------



## luciano45

Thank Dibs,
I look forward to hearing from you
Yours sincerely
luciano


----------



## Dibs-h

Dibs-h":t3ds41lj said:


> *Steel*
> 1. Orcamesh
> 2. shipbadger
> 3. Alex
> 4. Alex
> 5. clk230
> 6. JamesC
> 7. James J
> 8. Fluffflinger
> 9. cutting42
> 10. MickCheese
> 11. Hobbyshop
> 12. FuryJohn
> 13. Luciano
> 
> *Aluminium*
> 1. Studders *
> 2. Marcros
> 3. Mark Aspin *
> 4. Jensmith
> 
> *Either*
> 1.??
> 
> * - flexible if need be


----------



## Hobbyshop

Could I change my mind please and go with the Aluminium version if you get sufficient interest?

Obviously happy to revert to steel if there is not enough interest in the Alu.



Dibs-h":722aeux3 said:


> *Steel*
> 1. Orcamesh
> 2. shipbadger
> 3. Alex
> 4. Alex
> 5. clk230
> 6. JamesC
> 7. James J
> 8. Fluffflinger
> 9. cutting42
> 10. MickCheese
> 11. FuryJohn
> 12. Luciano
> 
> *Aluminium*
> 1. Studders *
> 2. Marcros
> 3. Mark Aspin *
> 4. Jensmith
> 5. Hobbyshop *
> 
> *Either*
> 1.??
> 
> * - flexible if need be


----------



## cutting42

Having changed my mind already I am curious what others see as advantages/disadvantages of either material. This is my take on it:

Steel: 
Thinner
Stronger
Less likely to scratch
More rust prone

Aluminium:
Looks nicer
Less resonant
Rust proof
Easier to drill and work


----------



## Dibs-h

I've asked for 5 sets of Aluminium to be quoted - as we might not necessarily make 10. Should hopefully have something back tomorrow - now that the chap I deal with at the laser cutters is back.

Dibs


----------



## uk woodman

id be interested in an aluminum plate when you decide to make an order.

Regards Tim


----------



## Dibs-h

Dibs-h":lrpcb309 said:


> *Steel*
> 1. Orcamesh
> 2. shipbadger
> 3. Alex
> 4. Alex
> 5. clk230
> 6. JamesC
> 7. James J
> 8. Fluffflinger
> 9. cutting42
> 10. MickCheese
> 11. FuryJohn
> 12. Luciano
> 
> *Aluminium*
> 1. Studders *
> 2. Marcros
> 3. Mark Aspin *
> 4. Jensmith
> 5. Hobbyshop *
> 6. uk woodman
> 
> *Either*
> 1.??
> 
> * - flexible if need be



Update on prices - 

Plates - A set being 

- 1 Plate
- 1 Disc (no hole)
- 1 Ring - 30mm Hole
- 1 Ring - 50mm Hole

Comes to approx £20 for Mild Steel and £25 for Aluminium. The prices aren't quite as low as last time - but last time we had almost 40 sets and material\energy prices have gone up, and the machine shop now charges more.

Do folk want this doing this side of Xmas or in the New Year? In the New Year, might mean a few more folk - but could just as well mean less - Xmas an' all!

Dibs

p.s. I can start a Google Spreadsheet with the necessary info.


----------



## cutting42

Not fussed when, I don't have an urgent need for it yet but prices may go up again next year.


----------



## MickCheese

Not fussed either just appreciate someone else doing the work.  

Mick


----------



## marcros

cutting42":31bb7ham said:


> Not fussed when, I don't have an urgent need for it yet but prices may go up again next year.



same. is it worth setting a time- when we have x people on the list, then we will order?


----------



## Dibs-h

Yes prices are likely to go up next year as with all things.

We have a minimum of 10 for the M\S and at least 5 for AL - so can proceed on that basis. Shall we draw a line in the sand for next Sunday? Sort out the reddies the following week and with a bit of luck have it all put to bed around Nov end\Dec start.

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## Orcamesh

Dibs-h":owpx0mi9 said:


> Yes prices are likely to go up next year as with all things.
> 
> We have a minimum of 10 for the M\S and at least 5 for AL - so can proceed on that basis. Shall we draw a line in the sand for next Sunday? Sort out the reddies the following week and with a bit of luck have it all put to bed around Nov end\Dec start.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dibs



Hi Dibs

I'm in no rush so whenever you think is best is fine with me. Just let me know when you want some dosh. 

I asked earlier if my steel plate could be 2mm longer along the longest edge, but I guess this is probably out of the question?

No problem if it can't be I will just have a slight gap which I can fill with something.

thanks for all your hard work
Steve


----------



## studders

Dibs-h":2fr4l7a6 said:


> ..... Shall we draw a line in the sand for next Sunday? Sort out the reddies the following week and with a bit of luck have it all put to bed around Nov end\Dec start.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dibs



Suits me Sir.


----------



## chippy1970

I might jump in myself this time  just gotta check the measurements of my Rousseau phenolic plate to see if it will be a straight swap, guessing it will be. After all the stuff about sagging plates I think I will just change mine anyway (not used it yet :lol: )

Are there any advantages to ali over steel and visa versa I was going for ali but a lot of people seem to be going for steel


----------



## marcros

Steel: 
Thinner
Stronger
Less likely to scratch
More rust prone

Aluminium:
Looks nicer
Less resonant
Rust proof
Easier to drill and work


----------



## Dibs-h

marcros":2v1dnwnu said:


> Steel:
> Thinner
> Stronger
> Less likely to scratch
> More rust prone
> *Cheaper*
> 
> Aluminium:
> Looks nicer
> Less resonant
> Rust proof
> Easier to drill and work


----------



## Hobbyshop

Dibs-h":1c37a06v said:


> Yes prices are likely to go up next year as with all things.
> 
> We have a minimum of 10 for the M\S and at least 5 for AL - so can proceed on that basis. Shall we draw a line in the sand for next Sunday? Sort out the reddies the following week and with a bit of luck have it all put to bed around Nov end\Dec start.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dibs



Those timings are fine with me.
Will you be taking payment through Paypal?

Many thanks for taking the trouble to organise this.


----------



## Jensmith

Timing is ok with me.


----------



## Dibs-h

Hobbyshop"
Those timings are fine with me.
Will you be taking payment through Paypal?
Many thanks for taking the trouble to organise this.[/quote said:


> The preferred option is BACS, as my bank account isn't linked with PayPal and there are no fees to pay.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dibs


----------



## Mark A

Hi Dibs

Nov/Dec is fine for me.

Could I be a pain and swap to steel, or would it cause problems? If it does then I'll stick to aluminium.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Dibs-h

Dibs-h":25yibwa0 said:


> *Steel*
> 1. Orcamesh
> 2. shipbadger
> 3. Alex
> 4. Alex
> 5. clk230
> 6. JamesC
> 7. James J
> 8. Fluffflinger
> 9. cutting42
> 10. MickCheese
> 11. FuryJohn
> 12. Luciano
> 13. Mark Aspin
> 
> *Aluminium*
> 1. Studders *
> 2. Marcros
> 3. Jensmith
> 4. Hobbyshop *
> 5. uk woodman
> 
> *Either*
> 1.??
> 
> * - flexible if need be



The one thing I would advise is to find out how long your Bank takes to process a BACS (Internet Banking) payment? Most are part of the Faster Payments scheme which results in payments usually showing as cleared funds in the recipients account within 2hrs. The only exception might be Satander - in which case don't leave it till the last minute, when we draw a line in the sand for payments. Last time - one unlucky soul did! #-o 

Dibs


----------



## studders

Blinkin Santander. Would have been quicker to walk to Dibs and hand the money over. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## furyjohn

I'm ok either way with timings also. However, this side of Xmas would be good as it's something else to play with in the 'shop over the break   

furyjohn


----------



## Dibs-h

My intention is to do it this side of Xmas.

*So the final deadline for reservations is 09:00 on Monday 7 November 2011.*

I will be sending a PM to everyone on the list giving my BACS details. * The deadline for the payment will be 09:00 on Thursday 10 November 2011.* I'll be instructing the cutters on Thursday 10 November 2011. No payment - no router plates. * Please note that this second date is the Final deadline. So if you miss the 1st one, with a reservation, as long as you send me a PM and make the payment in time - you'll get your router plate.*

I'll be putting up a Google Spreadsheet listing details of everyone's orders, in a day or so. *Please note - it is perfectly fine to have Aluminum disc\rings with a Steel plate. This was quite common last time.*

Dibs


----------



## Dibs-h

All

I've created a Google Spreadsheet listing everyone's choices. It is assumed that folk wanting a Mild Steel plate require Mild Steel rings\disc and those wanting a Aluminium plate require Aluminium rings\disc.

There is an additional pair of rings available that when combined allow you to drop a standard router bush in as well, perhaps to close the gap up. These will work irrespective of whether your plate is Aluminium or Mild Steel. This pair of rings will be produced in Aluminium.

Please check the spreadsheet is correct. Please note - I've only filled in Tab1. Tab2 will be updated once payments, etc. are underway.

Please update the thread confirming your entry is correct - or if you would like a change.

The spreadsheet link is at - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc ... Vk5ZjRmWFE

Can someone check that it works?

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## studders

Dibs-h":b3xmline said:


> Can someone check that it works?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dibs



Working for me.

My listing is correctamundo.


----------



## uk woodman

Dibs-h":3puvciab said:


> All
> 
> I've created a Google Spreadsheet listing everyone's choices. It is assumed that folk wanting a Mild Steel plate require Mild Steel rings\disc and those wanting a Aluminium plate require Aluminium rings\disc.
> 
> There is an additional pair of rings available that when combined allow you to drop a standard router bush in as well, perhaps to close the gap up. These will work irrespective of whether your plate is Aluminium or Mild Steel. This pair of rings will be produced in Aluminium.
> 
> Please check the spreadsheet is correct. Please note - I've only filled in Tab1. Tab2 will be updated once payments, etc. are underway.
> 
> Please update the thread confirming your entry is correct - or if you would like a change.
> 
> The spreadsheet link is at - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc ... Vk5ZjRmWFE
> 
> Can someone check that it works?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dibs


works for me to


----------



## Jensmith

Yes, all correct for me.


----------



## shipbadger

Correct for me,

Tony Comber


----------



## clk230

all correct for me


----------



## Hobbyshop

Dibs-h":2p0erp78 said:


> All
> 
> I've created a Google Spreadsheet listing everyone's choices. It is assumed that folk wanting a Mild Steel plate require Mild Steel rings\disc and those wanting a Aluminium plate require Aluminium rings\disc.
> 
> There is an additional pair of rings available that when combined allow you to drop a standard router bush in as well, perhaps to close the gap up. These will work irrespective of whether your plate is Aluminium or Mild Steel. This pair of rings will be produced in Aluminium.
> 
> Please check the spreadsheet is correct. Please note - I've only filled in Tab1. Tab2 will be updated once payments, etc. are underway.
> 
> Please update the thread confirming your entry is correct - or if you would like a change.
> 
> The spreadsheet link is at - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc ... Vk5ZjRmWFE
> 
> Can someone check that it works?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dibs



The listing is correct for me too!
Can you explain the additional pair of rings more? Presumably these are the "Bush Rings" column on the spreadsheet?
Is there a cost for these and a deadline for ordering them?

Thanks again


----------



## Orcamesh

All correct for me too

Steve


----------



## Hobbyshop

Is it possible to order some additional discs, and do you have a separate price for them?

Just thinking it might be useful to make up a couple of close clearance inserts for smaller size cutters.


----------



## Dibs-h

Hobbyshop"
The listing is correct for me too!
Can you explain the additional pair of rings more? Presumably these are the "Bush Rings" column on the spreadsheet?
Is there a cost for these and a deadline for ordering them?
Thanks again[/quote said:


> The deadline is the same. Let me know if you want them - I'll dig out the quote and work out the seperate price for them and update the spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobbyshop":3r63m5k0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to order some additional discs, and do you have a separate price for them?
> 
> Just thinking it might be useful to make up a couple of close clearance inserts for smaller size cutters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare rings\discs are no problem. Let me know how many you want - they are just over a £1 something each. Again, will look at the quote and update the spreadsheet with the prices of all the bits. Hopefully do it this evening.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dibs
Click to expand...


----------



## cutting42

Good for me, thanks


----------



## Hobbyshop

Dibs-h":3g2q0mm3 said:


> Spare rings\discs are no problem. Let me know how many you want - they are just over a £1 something each. Again, will look at the quote and update the spreadsheet with the prices of all the bits. Hopefully do it this evening.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dibs



Thanks Dibs

I would like the Aluminium Insert plate with one 50mm ring, one 30mm ring and three Discs.


----------



## marcros

correct for me


----------



## furyjohn

works for me too, but could i add an extra 2 discs to the order.

Also, i haven't received a PM with the BACS details - is that to be expected ?

furyjohn


----------



## luciano45

for me it's all right, thanks you did a great job Dibs =D> =D> =D> 
luciano


----------



## riley

Hi Dibs-h

Would you mind if I jumped on to this group buy at the last minute?
I would like an AL plate and rings with an additional 2 disks. 

Thanks
Trevor


Dibs-h wrote:
Steel
1. Orcamesh
2. shipbadger
3. Alex
4. Alex
5. clk230
6. JamesC
7. James J
8. Fluffflinger
9. cutting42
10. MickCheese
11. FuryJohn
12. Luciano
13. Mark Aspin

Aluminium
1. Studders *
2. Marcros 
3. Jensmith
4. Hobbyshop *
5. uk woodman
6. riley

Either
1.??

* - flexible if need be


----------



## Dibs-h

furyjohn":qd87uwsd said:


> works for me too, but could i add an extra 2 discs to the order.
> 
> Also, i haven't received a PM with the BACS details - is that to be expected ?
> 
> furyjohn



Neither has anyone else :wink: - just a million things to do. Will be reviewing the list\details this evening and putting up the individual prices, etc. and updating the spreadsheet.

Riley - no problems. I'll also update the spready with your requirements.

Dibs


----------



## Dibs-h

All

The spready has been updated with prices for the individual parts and the requests for additional discs\etc. The total cost (excluding shipping is in the final column on the right).

Kindly check your entry is as expected. I will shortly be sending out the PM's giving payment details - i.e. BACS.

Let me know if you require any changes. Shipping via CityLink (ParcelMonkey) is expected to be around £7.

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## Dibs-h

Dear All

PM's have been sent out giving the BACS\payment details. Let me know if you haven't received one - asap. Or if there are any issues of any kind.

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## studders

Well Dibs, have coughed up. Lets see if Santander can get right this time. 

If they don't I'm going to march down to my local branch and give the first Santander employee that I see a slap round the chops with a Wet Cod.


----------



## shipbadger

Dibs,

You've only given an estimate of the shipping cost thus far. Do you want us to add £7 to the cost of the plate at this stage, or will you bill us seperately when you actually come to send them out?

Tony Comber


----------



## jss

Hi Dibs
Sorry for sneaking in under the wire - I've just joined the forum and spotted this. I'd be interested in a steel plate if I'm not too late.

Thanks for organising this. =D> 

John.


----------



## cutting42

Paid


----------



## JIJ

Excel sheet is all A OK for me too, 

Many thanks for sorting all this out.


----------



## Dibs-h

JSS - I've added you to the spreadsheet. Will be sending you a PM shortly with the BACS details.

I hope it's not a hassle for anyone, but I do not want any payments for shipping until they sets are ready to go. It just works better for me that way. Except for those like Luciano - who may have fees to pay per transfer and it's more economical to make 1 payment, but that's the exception.

In fact - I'll probably send him my M\S plate and rings from the last group buy that have been sitting on the shelf doing nothing and take his set from the Group Buy.

Anyway - will be checking the old tinternet banking later this evening and updating the spready with details of those that have paid.

Dibs


----------



## Hobbyshop

Just sent the payment online ........................................

but it is with Santander, so just keeping fingers crossed. :roll:


----------



## Orcamesh

Hi Dibs

Hopefully mine has now been paid, let's see if it has worked...!

cheers
Steve


----------



## studders

Dibs-h":1yh3ljqy said:


> I do not want any payments for shipping until they sets are ready to go.
> 
> Dibs


Ooops.

Did wonder why the final total didn't include it... so I added what you guesstimated.


----------



## Dibs-h

Studders - no probs.

All - I've updated Tab2 with the details and marked those for whom the payment has been received.

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## MickCheese

Sent my payment about 15 minutes ago.

Really appreciate all the work you have put into this, thank you.

Mick


----------



## riley

Dibs

Just setup the payment.....due into your account tomorrow.

Thanks again

Trevor


----------



## Jensmith

Payment sent - says it will be with you tomorrow. Hopefully all gone through ok.


----------



## Alex

Paid £45. I see you have only one shoulder rounding for two plates. If possible can I have two alu solid discs not steel, if they work with steel plates and add two bush rings. I'll settle what ever difference when I pay for delivery.
Thanks again.
Alex


----------



## Dibs-h

Alex":lzwyunr0 said:


> Paid £45. I see you have only one shoulder rounding for two plates. If possible can I have two alu solid discs not steel, if they work with steel plates and add two bush rings. I'll settle what ever difference when I pay for delivery.
> Thanks again.
> Alex



Yes the AL discs\rings work with the Steel plate. It was quite a common order last time round.

Spreadsheet updated with cleared payments and changes to orders.

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## luciano45

Hi Dibs,
you have a pm
many thanks ccasion5: 
luciano


----------



## Dibs-h

luciano45":32ne0q8w said:


> Hi Dibs,
> you have a pm
> many thanks ccasion5:
> luciano



No I don't - well not from you Luciano.


----------



## luciano45

Dibs wrote:
No I don't - well not from you Luciano.

What do I do, I look Your directives? but tomorrow is the last day to pay
thanks
luciano


----------



## Dibs-h

luciano45":3unp520z said:


> Dibs wrote:
> No I don't - well not from you Luciano.
> 
> What do I do, I look Your directives? but tomorrow is the last day to pay
> thanks
> luciano



Luciano

Don't worry - I'll send you my unused Steel plate and rings\discs and take your slot on the group buy. Let me wrap it up tomorrow, measure and weigh it and then I'll let you know the total amount so you can make one payment.

Regards

Dibs


----------



## luciano45

Thanks Dibs,
you are really nice =D> =D> =D> 
luciano


----------



## studders

studders":wppm5pkw said:


> Well Dibs, have coughed up. Lets see if Santander can get right this time.



Not looking good right now. :| 

Useless pineapples. If I use a cash machine they manage to sort _that_ within an hour of doing so, so it's not that they can't, just that they don't. Makes me very annoyed.


----------



## clk230

payment sent, thanks for organising this.


----------



## Dibs-h

Spreadsheet updated.

Who are Messrs Edmis & Royston. Have 2 payments but no username in the payment reference field.

Cheers

Dibs

edit: Edmis - think that's you studders? :mrgreen:


----------



## studders

Dibs-h":29ms0eqi said:


> edit: Edmis - think that's you studders? :mrgreen:


Err Yes, guilty as charged Dibs.
You don't mean to say they actually passed you the spons? :shock: Wonders may never cease.  
Though I did use my forum name as payment ref, did they not pass that on?


----------



## Hobbyshop

The one referenced royston is probably me.

I did put Hobbyshop in the reference box but looks like they ignored it and used my first name instead. :? 

If it's from Santander and the amount tallies with my order then it is almost certainly mine.


----------



## Dibs-h

Studders - yes, wonders never cease. Nope - no reference.

Hobbyshop - shows a payment from someone with a surname of Royston. I'll take that as being from you.

Spreadsheet updated accordingly.

We just have "ukwoodman" as not showing any payment received, thus far. Will check in the morning.

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## uk woodman

Dibs-h":2qsf677t said:


> Studders - yes, wonders never cease. Nope - no reference.
> 
> Hobbyshop - shows a payment from someone with a surname of Royston. I'll take that as being from you.
> 
> Spreadsheet updated accordingly.
> 
> We just have "ukwoodman" as not showing any payment received, thus far. Will check in the morning.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dibs



I'll be paying it in just after dinner mate into your HSBC account, hope thats not a problem, if you check your account after 2pm you should see it in there.
Regards Tim


----------



## Dibs-h

Tim - Payment received, thanks.

Laser Cutters have been instructed. Will be letting the machine shop know later on today, so that they can fit these into their schedule.

Will also be on the scrounge for cardboard!

As soon as I have some info - will be updating the thread.

Dibs


----------



## uk woodman

Dibs-h":2iv3iw50 said:


> Tim - Payment received, thanks.
> 
> Laser Cutters have been instructed. Will be letting the machine shop know later on today, so that they can fit these into their schedule.
> 
> Will also be on the scrounge for cardboard!
> 
> As soon as I have some info - will be updating the thread.
> 
> Dibs



Your welcome mate, thanks for going to the trouble of sorting everything out, in the search for cardboard I use the local supermarket they always have a good supply of it.

Regards Tim


----------



## Dibs-h

Cutting will probably be underway in the morning and I expect to have them on Wednesday afternoon. Then off to the machine shop on Thursday pm. Bit of luck might be in a position to get them out around month end (Nov)

Dibs


----------



## Dibs-h

News!

Cutters dropped off the stuff this morning. Nice and shiny\oily. Was going to take a picture of them on the pallet, but just as the delivery vehicle left, traveller turned up in a transit looking for any metal that wasn't bolted down - so I got everything inside before he started asking questions.

Dropping the plates off at the machine shop tomorrow afternoon - so should be good to get stuff out at the end of next week.

Cheers

Dibs

p.s. Had a few extra sets made - so if anyone missed out, get in touch!


----------



## Dibs-h

Update:

Couldn't drop the plates off on Thursday - the machine shop wan't answering the phone. :? 

Rang them this morning and dropped everything off. Will be hearing back from them around Thursday and getting an update. The rings\discs will be countersunk by 0.1mm. Is this ok for folks? I personally don't see any issue with this - but happy to go with the consensus.

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## luciano45

Hi Dibs,
I am always waiting to hear from you!!
best regards
luciano


----------



## Dibs-h

luciano45":34oidwl0 said:


> Hi Dibs,
> I am always waiting to hear from you!!
> best regards
> luciano



Sorry Luciano - PM sent. (or sending)

Dibs


----------



## Dibs-h

Update:

Spoke to the machine shop and they are snowed under till next Wednesday. Hoping to get them done Thur\Fri and collect on Sat.

Even the 3 spare sets I had made made up have now been taken - so nothing left.

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## Orcamesh

ok, thanks for the update Dibs. Look forward to receiving it!
Steve


----------



## Hudson Carpentry

Now then I haven't read all this thread and have only just seen it. I believe I brought the plate with a triton router of a member here no so long ago. Its a great plate but I have found only one issue. The cut out for me isn't wide enough. Using a raised panel cutter the other day caused it to hit the metal an spark (naturally) and this was without an insert in. basically the pattern required didn't require all of the cutter to be used. The bottom part of the cutter makes around a 7mm step and only a 3mm step was required so I had to sink a bit of the cutter into the table.

After the sparks I raised the cutter then planed the panel down to give the correct step depth. Costly in time. I was going to make a new top for this to be used only when using raised panel cutters but if your able to get me one that is identical just with a wider opening, I would prefer it.


----------



## studders

In that situation I would use a false bed, bit of ply or something thick enough to raise the work higher and make a larger hole in the ply.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry

Just what I planned to make Studders, at the time I needed a quick solution which was plane the panel down after. How ever if this insert can be made but wider I maybe interested. Saves installing a bed every time.


----------



## Dibs-h

Hudson Carpentry":2sztws04 said:


> Just what I planned to make Studders, at the time I needed a quick solution which was plane the panel down after. How ever if this insert can be made but wider I maybe interested. Saves installing a bed every time.



If we do another run - happy to make the hole and inserts bigger in diameter. The current design was the result of the collective deciding. Glad you are happy with the plate tho, especially considering what they cost.

Thanks

Dibs


----------



## Dibs-h

Spoke to the machine shop today - they expect to be machining the plates on Monday.

Will post up another update on Mon\Tues.

Dibs


----------



## Dibs-h

Spoke to the machine shop earlier - all the AL plates have been machined and so have half the Steel ones, with the rest being done tomorrow. So all being well, I expect to be wrapping them this weekend and dispatching next week.

All who have purchased - please PM me your address\ delivery details.

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## Dibs-h

Update: Spoke to the machine shop this morning and they'll be ready for me to collect in the morning.

They are machining around 22 or so plates this time and I would have expected each plate to take 5 or so mins to machine. The machine shop owner tells me that our job has taken 16hrs so far (@ £40 per hour) so whilst he will be honouring our agreed price at £4-£5 per plate (i.e. £5 per plate), he won't be doing anymore for us.

I'm a little bemused as to how they managed to do 50 or so plates for us last time (for around £3.5 per plate) and yet end up with a cost of around £30 per plate this time around.

Nonetheless this might end up being the last batch ever - unless the machine shop are able to figure out how the machining has taken so much longer this time. Something I need to find out anyway as I may need to find someone else to do my other "projects".

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## Orcamesh

Dibs-h":5tts69pv said:


> Update: Spoke to the machine shop this morning and they'll be ready for me to collect in the morning.
> 
> They are machining around 22 or so plates this time and I would have expected each plate to take 5 or so mins to machine. The machine shop owner tells me that our job has taken 16hrs so far (@ £40 per hour) so whilst he will be honouring our agreed price at £4-£5 per plate (i.e. £5 per plate), he won't be doing anymore for us.
> 
> I'm a little bemused as to how they managed to do 50 or so plates for us last time (for around £3.5 per plate) and yet end up with a cost of around £30 per plate this time around.
> 
> Nonetheless this might end up being the last batch ever - unless the machine shop are able to figure out how the machining has taken so much longer this time. Something I need to find out anyway as I may need to find someone else to do my other "projects".
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dibs



Interesting change in cost, I know everything is getting dearer these days but this is some jump, as you say. Would be good to understand why. Anyway, many thanks for organising all this Dibs, it is very much appreciated. I have sent (or just about to send) you a PM with postage details.

thanks
Steve


----------



## luciano45

Hi Dibs,
you have my "PM"
thanks
luciano


----------



## Dibs-h

*Update:*

Picked up the plates this afternoon.

Aluminium












The 3 lines running the length of the plate were laser etched and could be used to help line up fences, etc. There are also 4 holes centre marked near the corners and 2 more near the disc\ring recess for router pins. These are just marked and you'll need to drill them yourself. These centre marks aren't visible in the pictures.

The recess for the rings\discs was done so that the ring\disc sits 0.1mm below the plate surface, allowing you to shim with paper to the required height.

Spoke to the machine shop owner and it transpires the machine operator didnt do the recesses using the same machine\tool as last time, hence the crazy amount of hours that they spent. Why? He doesn't know, but I bet he must have had some words with him.

He did say that should we get some more done - he would quote for them. The initial quote was £4-£5 and I worked on an assumption of £4.5. The amount paid was £5 as it didn't seem right to hold him to a mid point considering they did these at a large loss. I'll be adding the extra 50p to everyone's shipping costs.

Will wrap one of each (AL and MS) to get the weight and then let everyone know what the shipping costs are.

Intend to get these collected by next Wed at the latest by the couriers - likely to be City Link, on a next day delivery. With the exception of Luciano, whose plate will go DHL to Italy.

If you haven't sent me your address details - now would be the time, if you want it delivered this side of Xmas.

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## Dibs-h

*Update:*

Apologies for the delay - got every set packaged up. Will weigh them in the morning (off work) and let folk know what the courier charge will be. All being well - will have them ready for the courier to collect on Monday for a Tuesday delivery or thereabouts.

Thanks for your patience.

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## studders

Dibs-h":t3c51nk0 said:


> *Update:*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your patience.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dibs



No, thank you for your efforts, much appreciated.


----------



## Mike.C

studders":nz13odgq said:


> Dibs-h":nz13odgq said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Update:*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your patience.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dibs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, thank you for your efforts, much appreciated.
Click to expand...


Mr S me old mate, so this is where you are hiding out. Just in case you disappear again have a great Christmas and an even better new year.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## studders

Yikes, I bin rumbled by Mr C - New disguise called for me thinks.

And a very happy chrimbo and new year to everybods.


----------



## Dibs-h

Just priced the delivery up - £7.25 for next day delivery via CityLink.

Please make your payments via BACS - except for Studders, who I think has paid already.

Luciano - I'll send you a PM this evening with the cost of shipping to Italy.

Cheers

Dibs

p.s. If you can't do BACS or pay in over the counter, get in touch. I think one of you fits that category.


----------



## Hobbyshop

Just entered the transaction on-line, but with Santander again. 
Hopefully it won't take too long! 

Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Jensmith

payment sent.


----------



## fluffflinger

Just paid.

Thanks again for all your hard work.


----------



## JIJ

Payment sent, 

Cheers Dibs


----------



## furyjohn

just sent payment via BACS.

As others have said, many many thanks for taking the time to organise all of this 

Cheers

FuryJohn


----------



## Orcamesh

Hi Dibs

Payment just made.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Mark A

Hi Dibs

Payment was transferred today around 3pm.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Dibs-h

Update:

I've updated the spreadsheet - Tab 2 "Paid" has been updated showing the status of folk's payments. I'll be labelling stuff up tomorrow and booking a collection for Monday (for those who have their Postage paid as showing Paid on the spreadsheet).

Dibs

p.s. Spreadsheet link is - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc ... Vk5ZjRmWFE


----------



## MickCheese

Thanks for all the effort.

Just paid.

Mick


----------



## cutting42

Paid just now, thanks


----------



## riley

Dibs

Just paid 
The bank says it will be with you tomorrow

Thanks 

Trevor


----------



## Dibs-h

Update:

Just tried to actually book the collection using CityLink (via ParcelMonkey) as opposed to get a quote - and guess what?

Keep getting,



> Service not available
> 
> Sorry, the service you selected is not available for one of more of the postcodes you have entered.
> 
> Why is this?
> 
> More than likely this is for one of two reasons:
> 
> The carrier you selected does not collect or deliver at one of the addresses you specified.
> Bad weather or extraordinarily large numbers of parcels can cause backlogs at carriers' depots resulting in them being unable to accept more bookings until the backlog is cleared.



Tried it for a few different postcodes and still the same error. Get the same error even if I select the more expensive GUARANTEED City Link Next Day @ 9.90

I suspect they must be not accepting any more parcels with it being close to Xmas. Will email them and see if they can shed any more light on it.

What do folk want to do? Wait till after Xmas? Or shall I Google round and see what other "Courier Agents" want and if they'll accept any more bookings? I have spent a while already and no real success.

Apologies.

Dibs

p.s. If anyone wants to check - the weight\dimensions are

Steel - 3.6kg, 38cm x 30cm x 4cm
Aluminium - 1.8kg, 38cm x 30cm x 4cm


----------



## studders

I wouldn't worry too much Dibs, I doubt many of us are in so much of a hurry to get them that we can't wait a little longer.


----------



## Jensmith

I am happy to wait.


----------



## fluffflinger

I'm happy to wait, would have been nice before Christmas but by no means essential.


----------



## MickCheese

I too am happy to wait. I intend to use this after Christmas anyhow.

Mick


----------



## Hobbyshop

Also Happy to wait.


----------



## JIJ

Happy to wait too,


----------



## Orcamesh

I'm also happy to wait, no great rush on at the moment, especially with Christmas upon us!

thanks for all your efforts
Steve


----------



## Dibs-h

Many thanks folks - I'll put them in a safe (but not super safe, i.e. can't find them again) place until after Xmas.

1 has gone but that's because dddd (Neill ) collected.

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## luciano45

Toc.... toc .. .. is possible come in ...???.....
Happy New Year to you all :ho2 :ho2 :ho2


----------



## Dibs-h

Apologies folks.

I'm going to book a collection for those that have paid the P&P, for Tuesday on a 24 delivery - so you should have them on Wednesday.

Luciano - haven't forgotten about you. :mrgreen: 

Dibs

p.s. will put up a post listing those that will be getting sent out on Tuesday. Will look to get the remainder out on a second run, a few days later. There's a large pile of packages (weigh a ton in total) sat in the living room and Wifey wants them gone.


----------



## Dibs-h

Update:

Apologies should have booked a collection for today, to deliver tomorrow, but stuff got in the way. Anyways, collection booked for tomorrow,on a next day, to deliver on Thursday. Plates for the following folk are going tomorrow,

1.Orcamesh,
2.JIJ
3.Flufffinger
4.cutting42
5.MickCheese
6.FuryJohn
7.JSS
8.MarkAspin
9.Studders
10.Jensmith
11.Hobbyshop
12.Riley

Will update once CityLink have collected.

Thanks for bearing with it.

Once these lot have gone\arrived - I'll post up for the remainder to pay their P&P, so theirs can be booked for delivery.

Luciano - will PM you in a day or so, to arrange yours.

Dibs


----------



## studders

Thanks for the update Dibs, and for all the extra work etc. I got fed up wrapping xmas pressies and I only had 4 to do .


----------



## Dibs-h

studders":6bwwgtj0 said:


> I got fed up wrapping xmas pressies and I only had 4 to do .



You aren't kidding - wrapping packages is so boring! :shock:


----------



## Dibs-h

Been collected about an hr ago - expect them to turn up some time tomorrow.

Dibs

p.s. Got stuff to do this evening, so will probably be in touch with the remainder tomorrow.


----------



## MickCheese

All your efforts are very much appreciated.

Mick


----------



## Jensmith

Thanks Dibs. You're time and effort on this is much appreciated


----------



## Mark A

Hi Dibs

Insert plate arrived this morning! Thanks for all the time and effort you have put in.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## cutting42

Hi Dibs

Arrived safely this morning at 8.15 with a curious delivery driver wondering how a smallish packet could be so heavy!

Many thanks


----------



## MickCheese

Dibbs

All arrived safely, thanks. Suppose I had better start making plans for the table for it to go in now.

Mick


----------



## cutting42

A word of caution, please check the fit of the inserts on the plate when you get them as mine don't fit properly. I have tried knocking off any machining marks with a file but none of the inserts fit correctly and it seems to be the hole in the plate that is not quite circular as all the inserts get stuck in the same place.

It is not far off but and can probably do it with a Dremel but worth checking to see if it just mine that has this problem.


----------



## Dibs-h

Gareth

On most if not all, I tested all the rings\discs that went with each plate. Some did get a bit of a thump. Admittedly might have got a bit bored\tired packing them all and skipped one or 2. Are your's aluminium or steel?

I have some spare discs\rings which I can send you if yours don't want to fit.

Dibs


----------



## cutting42

Hi Dibs

Thanks for the offer

Mine are steel and I have tried pounding them in with a rubber mallet to no avail. Not sure it is the rings but the hole that is incorrect as all the rings snag in the same place if I file the plates they will only fit one way, better to get the plate fixed so it is round. Also the rings are a perfect overlay if I hold them together.

I will try and fix the plate but I don't have much in the way of metalworking tools but it is not massively out so should be fine.


----------



## MickCheese

Mine were the same but after filing the small blip off the side of both rings they fit fine.

Could it be the steel was so cold when it arrived and needed to warm up a bit to expand?

After ten minutes on the radiator they just fall in and out.

Mick


----------



## cutting42

MickCheese":1h4hgf7a said:


> Mine were the same but after filing the small blip off the side of both rings they fit fine.
> 
> Could it be the steel was so cold when it arrived and needed to warm up a bit to expand?
> 
> After ten minutes on the radiator they just fall in and out.
> 
> Mick



I filed off the blip as well, thinking that was all it was but it didn't work.

My garage is typically cool, I am sure I could heat the plate and the insert may drop in but then it reached the same temp it may be too tight a fit.


----------



## Dibs-h

cutting42":35xua2m1 said:


> MickCheese":35xua2m1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine were the same but after filing the small blip off the side of both rings they fit fine.
> 
> Could it be the steel was so cold when it arrived and needed to warm up a bit to expand?
> 
> After ten minutes on the radiator they just fall in and out.
> 
> Mick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I filed off the blip as well, thinking that was all it was but it didn't work.
> 
> My garage is typically cool, I am sure I could heat the plate and the insert may drop in but then it reached the same temp it may be too tight a fit.
Click to expand...


Do you have a dremel or something similar? Or even the "stone" type bits?


----------



## cutting42

Dibs-h":1kepggur said:


> cutting42":1kepggur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MickCheese":1kepggur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine were the same but after filing the small blip off the side of both rings they fit fine.
> 
> Could it be the steel was so cold when it arrived and needed to warm up a bit to expand?
> 
> After ten minutes on the radiator they just fall in and out.
> 
> Mick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I filed off the blip as well, thinking that was all it was but it didn't work.
> 
> My garage is typically cool, I am sure I could heat the plate and the insert may drop in but then it reached the same temp it may be too tight a fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a dremel or something similar? Or even the "stone" type bits?
Click to expand...


Yes I do have a Dremel with a kit of bits and will give it a go.


----------



## Dibs-h

cutting42":e8xb2buq said:


> Yes I do have a Dremel with a kit of bits and will give it a go.



Let me know how you get on.

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## JIJ

Mine arrived ths morning with no probs, although when the missus texted telling me I had a delivery I thought she meant the baby we're expecting that's now overdue :shock: 

The rings fit fine for mine after filing off the blips,

Cheers for all the effort Dibs Much appreciated. 

=D>


----------



## riley

Dibs

The plate arrived this morning. Thanks for your work in organizing this. I bet you'll be glad when this is finally finished.

Thanks again

Trevor


----------



## uk woodman

Dibs-h":hwfr071g said:


> *Steel*
> 1. Orcamesh
> 2. shipbadger
> 
> *Aluminium*
> 1. Cutting42
> 2. Studders
> 3. Marcros
> 
> *Either*
> 1.??
> 
> Add your name to the above list please.
> 
> Dibs


Hi mate,
If you can workout a price for postage Dib-s Im ready to take deliverl of my router plate now mate from the last batch of plates.
Regards Tim


----------



## Jensmith

Plate arrived today. All looks ok so far. Not had a chance to check my rings but my plate is aluminium.


----------



## fluffflinger

Plate rec'd and many thanks for the considerable effort involved in arranging all the various elements of this project. 

Machining leaves a bit to be desired but nothing that can't be remedied with some judicious filing I'm sure.


----------



## jss

Got mine too. I only had time for a quick look at it tonight, but I think it might need a quick file on the rings as the others have reported. I'll see how I get on at the weekend.

Thanks once again Dibs.

Regards,
John.


----------



## uk woodman

Hi mate,
If you can workout a price for postage Dib-s Im ready to take deliverl of my router plate now mate from the last batch of plates.
Regards Tim salter


----------



## Orcamesh

Got mine too now Dibs, thanks very much for all your efforts, much appreciated. It arrived the other day but I only got back from abroad last night so only just opened it. cheers Steve


----------



## jss

One of the rings needed a little filing to remove a blip on the side, the other two just need a good whack with a rubber mallet to drive them flush. Very pleased with it. Does anyone have any recommendations for leveling screws that I can put in the router table to ensure the plate is flush with the surface?

Regards,
John.


----------



## uk woodman

Hi mate,
If you can workout a price for postage Dib-s Im ready to take deliverl of my router plate now mate from the last batch of plates.
Regards Tim salter


----------



## Dibs-h

Will do.

Dibs


----------



## luciano45

For JSS,



Four items like this under the table, a bolt that pushes up the plan level.
Excuse my English
bye luciano


----------



## jss

Thanks Luciano - a simple solution.

Regards,
John.


----------



## Dibs-h

I have plates\rings left for the following folks,

Marcros - to collect

To dispatch



Luciano
UK Woodman
Shipbadger --- _(P&P Paid)_
JohnF --- _(to pay for plate\rings as well)_
CLK230
Alex
Becks --- _(to pay for plate\rings as well)_

So will be sending a PM to all the folks on that list except Shipbadger, whose will be shipping tomorrow (assuming I can find his address  ) and Luciano whose is being dealt with separately. All the rest on that list - let me have your address details and I'll PM you the BACS details so that you can pay for the shipping & I can get them out.

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## marcros

I must get over your way one evening Dibs- I will drop you a message to arrange a convenient time.


----------



## Dibs-h

No probs.

I've sent everyone else a PM - if you don't get\have one, get in touch!

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## Alex

P&p just paid. Thanks Dibs.


----------



## andyco

Ahh missed out on these if you do it again I'd like one !

Andy


----------



## Dibs-h

I had a few extra sets made - and the'ye gone too. Sorry - will bear you in mind for any future batches.

*Update*: I've got collection booked for Tuesday. Will post up a little later, once I've got them labelled up, the names of everyone whose sets should be arriving on Wednesday.

Luciano - yours should also be going Tuesday. Will PM\Email you the tracking details separately.

Thanks for bearing with me.

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## andyco

Dibs-h":2ek6qr43 said:


> I had a few extra sets made - and the'ye gone too. Sorry - will bear you in mind for any future batches.
> 
> 
> Dibs



Cheers bud 

Andy


----------



## marcros

i have a phelonlic one that has never been used if you are interested. I took it out of its packaging, looked at it, then this offer came up.


----------



## andyco

marcros":2l10kxyx said:


> i have a phelonlic one that has never been used if you are interested. I took it out of its packaging, looked at it, then this offer came up.



Ok bud drop me a pm  

Andy


----------



## Dibs-h

Marcros - to collect

City Link collecting on Tuesday 24 Jan for a Wed 25 Jan delivery - booked\scheduled.


Shipbadger 
JohnF 
Alex
Becks 


P&P Outstanding:


CLK230
UK Woodman

Special Case - Luciano, this is going on Wednesday. I physically need to be here for DHL to collect, as there's additional paperwork. The UK one's - these I can leave with the receptionist\s and never have an issue.

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## Dibs-h

Update:

The following have been *collected *by CityLink.



Shipbadger 
JohnF 
Alex
Becks 

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## marcros

Thanks for organising this Dibs. I am just looking at my plate now.

A couple of questions:

1. I assume that this needs to be fixed into the top, or will the weight of the router hold it in firmly enough?
2. Aluminium plate- any problems with stainless fixings to hold in the router? I know that you shouldn't mix certain metals, but i can never remember what is safe with what.
3. On my phenolic plate, there is a guide/starting pin, which should be easy enough to make. Is it ever actually used?

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Paul Chapman

marcros":9afti0bp said:


> On my phenolic plate, there is a guide/starting pin, which should be easy enough to make. Is it ever actually used?



There's a piece here (including a video clip) on using starting pins on a router table http://www.newwoodworker.com/usestrtpin.html

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Dibs-h

marcros":3nm14vts said:


> Thanks for organising this Dibs. I am just looking at my plate now.
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> 1. I assume that this needs to be fixed into the top, or will the weight of the router hold it in firmly enough?
> 2. Aluminium plate- any problems with stainless fixings to hold in the router? I know that you shouldn't mix certain metals, but i can never remember what is safe with what.
> 3. On my phenolic plate, there is a guide/starting pin, which should be easy enough to make. Is it ever actually used?
> 
> Cheers
> Mark



Hi Mark

Some folk use it with just the weight holding it down. Others have drilled holes in corners and screwed it down. With an Aluminium plate - I'd screw it down.

If you look closely at the corners - you should see 4 cross hairs that have been laser etched into the plate. You can use these as guides to drill the plate.

There are also 2 further marks near the ring\disc recess that are also cross hairs that have been laser etched. These can be drilled out for guide pins.

In the previous Group Buy some folk asked for guide pins which I supplied. I ordered these,

http://www.trend-uk.com/en/UK/product/W ... late_.html

folk just measured the bottom bit and drilled out the 2 holes accordingly.

I don't think you'll have an issue with using s\s screws, etc.

Hope you're happy with the plate. Sorry I missed you.

HIH

Dibs


----------



## marcros

Dibs-h":3bavthdt said:


> marcros":3bavthdt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for organising this Dibs. I am just looking at my plate now.
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> 1. I assume that this needs to be fixed into the top, or will the weight of the router hold it in firmly enough?
> 2. Aluminium plate- any problems with stainless fixings to hold in the router? I know that you shouldn't mix certain metals, but i can never remember what is safe with what.
> 3. On my phenolic plate, there is a guide/starting pin, which should be easy enough to make. Is it ever actually used?
> 
> Cheers
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mark
> 
> Some folk use it with just the weight holding it down. Others have drilled holes in corners and screwed it down. With an Aluminium plate - I'd screw it down.
> 
> If you look closely at the corners - you should see 4 cross hairs that have been laser etched into the plate. You can use these as guides to drill the plate.
> 
> There are also 2 further marks near the ring\disc recess that are also cross hairs that have been laser etched. These can be drilled out for guide pins.
> 
> In the previous Group Buy some folk asked for guide pins which I supplied. I ordered these,
> 
> http://www.trend-uk.com/en/UK/product/W ... late_.html
> 
> folk just measured the bottom bit and drilled out the 2 holes accordingly.
> 
> I don't think you'll have an issue with using s\s screws, etc.
> 
> Hope you're happy with the plate. Sorry I missed you.
> 
> HIH
> 
> Dibs
Click to expand...


Ah, great I may order one at some point. I have found the corner etchings and one near the disk. The other one will be somewhere there!

My router has through table adjustment and requires a 19mm hole or thereabouts. Has anybody tried a spade bit on aluminium- I don't have anything for metal above 8mm. My smallest holesaw is 32mm.


----------



## Dibs-h

I wouldn't want to risk it, in case it ruins your plate or a bit snaps off and goes somewhere else.  The following might be useful,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19MM-DRILL-BI ... 941wt_1185

If you've found one near the disk - the other on is a mirror of the 1st one. 

Assuming you have the plate in front of you, laid out landscape and not portrait, with the 1 mark that you found near the disk, to the left of the hole recess. 97mm in from the top corner and 83mm down - there should be another mark there.

HIH

Dibs

p.s. Most Trend stockists have the pins in stock. Ellis & Sons in Bradford do.


----------



## marcros

found the 2nd etched mark.

A chap at work thinks he may have a 3/4" drill bit, if not I will buy one. I havent done the holes yet, but the guidebush fitted perfectly into the ring to centre the router on the plate. Might have a go at putting the plate into the table tonight.


----------



## shipbadger

Dibs,

Plate turned up at 8.40 this morning. Thank you for all the trouble you've been to in organising the group buy. 

Tony Comber


----------



## Dibs-h

Tony

Hope you are happy with it - any issues let me know please.

Dibs


----------



## shipbadger

Dibs,

Very happy. I've filed off a couple of knibs as others have done and all now fit well. Perhaps worth pointing out to any who have not noticed, as I've not seen anyone else mention it, there may also be knibs on the central holeof the rings. Unlikely to be a problem in use but you could catch a finger if putting a finger in to pull the ring out.

Tony Comber


----------



## Dibs-h

Don't recall nibs on the last run we did. I've got something else being cut at the moment and will be speaking to the chap there and will mention that. Isn't a showstopper but be good to know why they're there in the 1st place.

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## Dibs-h

Luciano

Can you let me know if the plate\rings\disc have turned up and is as expected?

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## nodnostik

Hi Dibs

Please add my name to the list for a steel one please. 
Regards Don


----------



## MickCheese

nodnostik":1a3swvst said:


> Hi Dibs
> 
> Please add my name to the list for a steel one please.
> Regards Don



Unless I am mistaken, I think you have missed the boat!  

Mick


----------



## Dibs-h

Yep - well and truly missed. 

Sorry

Dibs


----------



## siggy_7

Blast, I would have loved a steel one of these also. Are you likely to have a further run of these in the future dibs? I'm particularly interested in these as my plans are to have an all-steel surface to my table for magswitch/magsquare compatibility, and quite a bit of searching has only turned up aluminum and non-metallic plates (except the Veritas plate but that's $200!). Do you have any handle on what the one-off cost of something like this would be, and if a small engineering company would even consider doing a very limited run?


----------



## Dibs-h

Hi Siggy

Sorry for missing your post. After the 1st run - I thought never again. Then did this last run - so I suppose the moral of the story is never say never as the saying goes.

Might do another one this year. Min run is 10 plates. Next price point is around 25 plates, if only 1 material is being done. If both MS and AL are being done, the price point ends up being 20 plates of each.

A one off - just as expensive as 10 sets.

Dibs


----------



## siggy_7

Thanks for your reply dibs. I think I'm going to try contacting some local firms to quote me for something similar, as I'm planning to build a router table extension around my table saw with two positions for the router so that I can use the sliding beam as a basis for a cross-cut carriage. I plan to make the table top from ply with a 3mm steel surface for magswitch compatibility, so given the dimensions it makes sense to get it all made locally. Designs to follow elsewhere when I've finished them!


----------



## Dibs-h

siggy_7":1peh927c said:


> Thanks for your reply dibs. I think I'm going to try contacting some local firms to quote me for something similar, as I'm planning to build a router table extension around my table saw with two positions for the router so that I can use the sliding beam as a basis for a cross-cut carriage. I plan to make the table top from ply with a 3mm steel surface for magswitch compatibility, so given the dimensions it makes sense to get it all made locally. Designs to follow elsewhere when I've finished them!



Yes - I can see the logic if you intend on making something bigger than these plates which were slightly bigger than an A4 sheet. CityLink ship upto 30KG for £7 approx - so for these plates, even for folk buying 2 sets in steel - given the prices we were paying, it made sense to do it collectively, given the purchasing power.

But if you are wanting to build something that is in essence an extension table - that could be bigger and therefore heavier and perhaps better suited to be done locally.

Dibs


----------



## Norte23

Could I use you Tech drawing on the first page to have one made at work please.


----------



## rafezetter

Norte23":43buh4hr said:


> Could I use you Tech drawing on the first page to have one made at work please.



the thread is 6 years old and Dibs-h hasn't been to the forum in 6 months. I think you are safe, tbh as this is hardly a proprietary design, it can be found just about everywhere.


----------



## drewdt3

Doh! I was getting all excited until I saw the date, I was ready to sign on the dotted line.

Drew


----------



## Dibs-h

If anyone wants the drawings (Autocad files) for the plates - PM your email address and I'll email you them.

P.S. To the folks who bought the plates out of the 2 group buys, I have some spare\rings left over. Anyone interested?


----------



## Franky

Have you still got the cad for these?


----------

